# Have 2 spots available Port Mansfied



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I have 2 spots available on my boat, for a total of 4 guys( 2 of my buddies cancelled out on me last minute.) Wade/or drifting in Port Mansfield( mainly wading). I rented a house and bringing my boat down,. (25ft Gulf Coast VS). The days are:
Wednesday, June 6
Thursday, June 7
Friday, June 8.

Fuel, House, ice ect will be divided evenly between 4 guys. If you are interested in fishing hard and sharing the expenses let me know. Thanks! Text me at : 713-572-5207 Gus Rodz.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok guys, for those who are asking, if I get the two spots filled: you are roughly looking about $34 a nite per person( for the house). Any of these 3 days are available. Excluding fuel and ice. Hope that clears up any confusion. If you have any more questions let me know. Thanks. Gus 713-572-5207


----------

